# Newbie, introducing my fur babies



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi everyone,
I made a brief introduction on the newbie thread. Thought i'd pop by I say hi on the cat forum 
I have 3 wonderful cats at the mo. 
Tiggz is a rescue Ginger tabby, handed over to the shelter as 1yr old baby was giving him a hard time ???
Saxon is a Brown Marble Bengal who was retuened to breeder his owners had split up (don't know why they didn't fight for custody!) 
Lacie Blue is a Snow Spotted bengal who has lived most of her life in a small cage under the stairs (of her previous owners home) She was purchased solely for the purpose of money making but inexperienced owners were in for a shock when they discovered it takes more than putting male & female together, have babies, make money etc etc etc. Within 2 wks of rescuing Lacie she was rushed to hospital for emergency surgery. Had dead feotus' inside, Pyrometra, abcess on her cervix etc. It was touch & go but 8wks later she's still with us & doing well 
Thanks for reading my introduction. looking frwd to making new friends 
Lacie Blue...









Saxon Marley









Tiddly Wigz aka Tiggz


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Hi Moll, nice to see you over here too xx


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

awww they are really lovely! x

OH! I know you lol!!! hello from the other boards!!


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Why have i only just discovered this place????


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

welcome to you and your gorgeous kitties


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi and welcome to PF. Love the pictures of all your cats. Have you got any of Saxon the right way up - his markings look stunning from underneath.


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

*Lol @ "the right way up" I might have 1 or 2...:* 
ol @ "


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks. He is absolutely stunning! Why on earth didn't his original owners fight for him when they split up?

They are all very lucky to have found you - no wait, you are lucky to have found three beautiful cats.


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

I am very lucky indeed. Thanks so much honi, you are so kind. Glad you enjoyed the photos


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Wow! gorg cats! i was going to ask for a pic of saxon the right way up too! im in love with him lol his markings are gorg!! just showed my mum( she isnt a cat person) and he won her over!!:001_wub:
All ur cats are beautiful!! they are so lucky to have found someone like you!!
aw poor Lacie having had such a horrible life, bet shes happy to have you in her life!!
If Saxon was mine i would just stare at him all day!! hes gorgeous!!


----------



## littlekitty (May 5, 2009)

Lovely stories about your cats, they are all gorgeous. Loving Saxon's markings, they are amazing.


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

Aww they are all beautiful but Saxon.... :O I love him! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

They are really cute, and welcome to the forum....


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Lovely cats - how can anyone not fight for thier cats!


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

What stunningly beautiful cats!!, so glad to hear they have found a loving home now


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

How ridiculously gorgeous


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful kitties


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi and welcome!

Such stunning cats!


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Cavalierlover123 said:


> Wow! gorg cats! i was going to ask for a pic of saxon the right way up too! im in love with him lol his markings are gorg!! just showed my mum( she isnt a cat person) and he won her over!!:001_wub:
> All ur cats are beautiful!! they are so lucky to have found someone like you!!
> aw poor Lacie having had such a horrible life, bet shes happy to have you in her life!!
> If Saxon was mine i would just stare at him all day!! hes gorgeous!!


That's so sweet of you  Glad your Mum likes Saxon. He is a wonderful boy. His purrsonality is sooooo sweet, he's just a big love bug  Come to think of it i do stare at him a lot, lol.
Lacie is settling in very well but still has a few issues,but who can blame her!
*Thankyou everyone* for all the lovely comments. Looking frwd to getting to know you & your pets 
I'm off work now for 4 days so got lots of browsing to do


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Cherry24 said:


> How ridiculously gorgeous


Lol  Thankyou!


----------



## Malaguti (Apr 11, 2009)

What stunning cats you have!! Saxon Marley has the shiniest coat I have ever seen in a cat!!! Absolutely gorgeous, all of them. Looking forward to lots more piccies


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Aw thankyou. I'm loving the pics of your Tiggy


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

Mollyrock said:


> That's so sweet of you  Glad your Mum likes Saxon. He is a wonderful boy. His purrsonality is sooooo sweet, he's just a big love bug  Come to think of it i do stare at him a lot, lol.
> Lacie is settling in very well but still has a few issues,but who can blame her!
> *Thankyou everyone* for all the lovely comments. Looking frwd to getting to know you & your pets
> I'm off work now for 4 days so got lots of browsing to do


Thats lovely to hear! i think everyone on the forum is falling in love with saxon, dont know why the previous owners gabe hime up? I wouldnt blame her, shes had a terrible life! how old are ur cats? x


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, looks like Saxon has a fan club I told him about all the compliments & he went all shy......









Tiggz found it hilarious.....









Tiggz is 4yrs, Saxon Marley was 1yr in April & Lacie Blue was 1yr 3 weeks ago


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

brilliant pictures


----------



## Mollyrock (Jun 27, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> brilliant pictures


Hehe, many thanks hon  wow just discovered we have colour & txt size,lol  (reminds me of the MSN Sites i used to belong to years ago


----------

